# Looking for tractor



## Tim Barstow (Jun 24, 2006)

Looking to purchase a compact tractor with a loader. I have looked at most brands in my area and at chinese tractors on the net. I have looked at so many brands that I am confused. Any advice for a newbee with limited experience? Just looking for the use of a bucket for general use around the house and cottage with hope of building a new home over the next couple of years. I have also looked on ebay at the "remanufactured hinomotos." You guys obviously have mush more experience. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Tim! 

A few questions about the primary intended use of the tractor. Your description of use sounds like the prime use will be leaning towards FEL use. How much weight are you intending to work with in the FEL? If you will be doing a good bit of FEL work, you will need to take into consideration a transmission that will accomodate repetitious backwards and forwards movement. This applies as much with box and back blading. 

Ideally, hydrostatic drive is best suited for this, but a gear transmission with a power reverser will work nearly as well at a reduced cost. That is a decision that you will best make after test driving a few models with hydrostatic drive and gear drive. A straight gear shift transmission with no power reverser will work with a FEL but a considerable amount of clutching will be involved and this has its drawbacks. 

Price is the over all driving factor with most folks. Did you have a price range you wanted to stay within? 

I think it would be best to decide which mechanical features, hp range, and price you want to look at and then check out as many brands and models that fall within that criteria. 

Chinese tractors are not a bad deal but they are NOT for everyone in that they do require a little more attention and TLC than the average bear. That having been said, remember that they ALL break.  

Any implements or attachments you had in mind to run?


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

Where he lives in the country, and the geological makeup of his area will also factor in heavy. People here in New England tend to buy much bigger tractors for tiny lots only because we are rock, boulders, ledge, outcrops and more rocks.. In this situation, more power seems to be the norm..

Tell us more about where you live and the soil conditions in your area,


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Since you posted this on the Kioti board -
Look into problems that Kioti is currently experiencing with loaders cracking and backhoes breaking (FEL and BH for CK20 & CK30 models). They are also experiencing transmission and a few other problems. While I am not a big fan of Kioti, they work for some, but from what I have seen, I (personally) would stay away from them!
Have you ever thought about an older model? Look around for the smaller IH and Ford models. You can usually get more machine for a lot lower price. Where are you located?


----------



## Tim Barstow (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for the great advice. This question should probably have been on the general page. Both of my properties are pretty rocky and I am interested in doing some loader work. I currently have a front mount Toro 72" mower for lawn work. Several of my friends have tractors with loaders and really like them for general landscaping work. I am retiring on July 14 and can't lift and do the bull work I used to be able to do.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

As all of these fellows here will reluctantly tell you that I firmly encourage any one interested in a quality TRACTOR to look no further then KUBOTA!!!!

See the Kubota forums for the latest comparisons !!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tim Barstow _
> *Thanks for the great advice. This question should probably have been on the general page. Both of my properties are pretty rocky and I am interested in doing some loader work. I currently have a front mount Toro 72" mower for lawn work. Several of my friends have tractors with loaders and really like them for general landscaping work. I am retiring on July 14 and can't lift and do the bull work I used to be able to do. *


Tim,

If you would like, I can move this thread over the General Compact Utility Tractor section? I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Tim Barstow (Jun 24, 2006)

Thank you, I would appreciate you moving this to the general section. I am still getting used to the forum, and don't know how to do it.
Tim


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

All taken care of Tim.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Look into problems that Kioti is currently experiencing with loaders cracking and backhoes breaking (FEL and BH for CK20 & CK30 models). *


* 

I know very little about the Kioti CK models (never ran one or been around one).
But I've had very good luck with my Kioti DK 35. I'm currently at 815 hours and the only repair I've ever done was a tachometer cable.*


----------



## Tim Barstow (Jun 24, 2006)

*john deere 770*

A friend of mine called today. He has a 1996 John Deere 770 with a loader, backhoe and a few other implements. It has less than 1000 hours and turf tires. Chief, are you familiar with this tractor? Any thoughts?
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Tim, 

Below are some specs. on the 770. 

John Deere 770


Manufactured: 1989 - 1998 

Factory: Japan (Yanmar) 

Cost: (US Dollars) $13,000 (1998) 

Power: 
Engine (HP): 24 
PTO (HP): 20 

Engine: 
Manufacturer: Yanmar 
Fuel: diesel 
Cylinders: 3 
Displacement (ci): 83.1 
Compression: 
Rated RPMs: 
Torque (ft-lbs): 
Firing order: 
Oil capacity (qts): 

Transmission: 
Type: sliding-gear 
Forward: 8 
Reverse: 2 

MFWD: optional 

Capacity: 
Fuel (Gal): 6.3 
Cooling (Qt): 5 

3-Point: 
Category: I 
Lift (lbs): 815 

Power Take-off (PTO): 
Type: live 
Rear speed (RPM): 540 

Hydraulics: 
Type: open 
Capacity (gal): 4 
Total Flow (gpm): 
Outlet Flow (gpm): 5.6 
Outlets: 

Tires: 
Ag front: 4.00-15 
Ag rear: 9.5-24 

Dimensions: 
Weight (pounds): 2,000 
Wheelbase (inches): 61 
Length (inches): 
Width (inches): 
Height (inches): 
Ground clearance (inches): 

Electrical: 
Battery volts: 
Ground: 
Battery cold-cranking amps: 
Alternator amps: 

Serial Numbers: 
Location: Below PTO 

1989 1001 
1990 4111 
1991 100001 
1992 115001 
1993 120001 
1994 130001 
1995 140001 
1996 150001 
1997 160001 
1998 170001 


The 770 is a good little machine for its size. Will it meet the intended uses you have in mind? You will have to consider its specifications & abilities against what you have for intended uses. 

Sounds like it has has a low to moderate amount of use. If it has been well cared for; it should give you many years of service. Some things to look at on the backhoe and FEL are pins and bushings. If they are worn; this will be evident by a noticable amount of sloppiness in the swing or operation of the hoe of bucket due to the pins or bushings being worn and allowing play at the joints where the pins and bushings allow movement. Another area to check is cylinder leak down. Again, a certain amount is allowable after shutdown but none while running. Excessive amounts indicate the cylinder is leaking internally and will require a rebuild. Also keep an eye out of leaks in hoses and couplers, etc. A little here and there is one thing on an older machine but an excessive amount indicates a problem. 

The Yanmar is one of the best tractor engines out there; I doubt it will be a problem unless it has been abused. You should be able to get around 4,000 hours of use out of the engine if properly cared for, perhaps even more. 

Check the transmission to see how it shifts. Can you get it to go into gear without grinding? If not, this could indicate a stuck or improperly operating clutch. 

Normally most folks keep their machines under cover or shed and the paint, seat, and gauges look good. If not, expect problems from these areas in later life. 

Hopefully you know your friend pretty well and already have a good idea of how well he has taken care of the machine. 

The 770 is fairly close in approx. abiltiy and hp to the current Deere 790. The 790 is a pretty much bullet proof design and has many happy customers. I would think the 770 would deliver similar results. 

Hope this was not TMI and helps out with some questions.


----------



## Tim Barstow (Jun 24, 2006)

*John Deere 770*

Thanks for the information. I know this fellow very well. He has owned the tractor since new and has always kept it and the implements in a barn at his summer place. He is just not getting enough use out of the equipment and has other machinery-skidsteer,etc.

He is looking on the net to set a price and is going to get back to me. Thanks again for all of your valuable assistance.
Tim


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here are some 770 listings for sale. Just remember that the dealer's price is marked up between 20 to 35% when sold off the dealer lot. Not so when you purchase from a private seller. Anyhow, just wanted to give you an idea of price ranges.

John Deere 770's For Sale


----------



## Tim Barstow (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks again Chief for the additional information. I am waiting for my friend to get back to me after the holiday weekend.
Tim


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Just a note of information about dealer markup (normally about 12 to 20%)!! Most sellers arrive at their asked for selling price by visiting dealers lots!! There by arriving at a figure based on a false pretense!! I'll explain!
1. A private seller generally has no other reference point.
2. He does not have to warrant anything for any period of any time!
3. He pays no expense to fix anything that might be a-miss, I.E. replace battery, tune engine/ replace filters/change oil /hyd fluid/nor adjust anything else!!

While a friend can and often does offer a terrific deal: BUT if he is asking the same or greater than a dealer for a similar like product , my advice is go with the dealer, you have a leg up providing you get all promised in writing!! On the contrary many friendships have landed upon the ash heap of disaster over great deals!!

Let's be fair here ( a dealer has every legitimate right to refuse your request to have a private party deal (gone back wards) I.E. refuse to repair your machine/ and or perform any maintenance work)!!

Use your best judgment and your mileage may vary!! Best of luck what ever you decide to do!!


----------

